# DBW to DBC conversion - specifically for a 1.8T



## HockeyDork (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm compiling this information for a tech article which will be published, so I really need concrete information.
What all is needed? it seems as though an AEB computer is best (as this will eliminate the immobilizer as well), and early Mk4 2.0L pedal cluster and throttle cable, matched to an OBD2 2L throttle body will work.
Some questions:
- are there other pedal clusters which are DBC which are readily available and will work?
- what are the differences in OBD1 and OBD2 Throttle bodies on the 2L that would affect how it works?
- are MK3 and Mk4 throttle bodies the same on the 2L?
- are there other 1.8T computers which are DBC?
- if this were to be swapped into a mk2/mk3/corrado, can I keep the pedals that are in there? if so, do I need to modify anything? if i have to swap the pedals, do i need to modify the new cluster at all?
i know, i'm a total n00b!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: DBW to DBC conversion - specifically for a 1.8T (HockeyDork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HockeyDork* »_Some questions:
- are there other pedal clusters which are DBC which are readily available and will work?
- what are the differences in OBD1 and OBD2 Throttle bodies on the 2L that would affect how it works?
- are MK3 and Mk4 throttle bodies the same on the 2L?
- are there other 1.8T computers which are DBC?
- if this were to be swapped into a mk2/mk3/corrado, can I keep the pedals that are in there? if so, do I need to modify anything? if i have to swap the pedals, do i need to modify the new cluster at all?
i know, i'm a total n00b!









-For the mk4 body style without doing unneeded custom work the only option is the mk4 2.0 dbc pedal (1999.5-2001)
-Only US spec DBC 1.8t are the AEB motors found in pre 1999 1.8t Audi A4/VW Passats
-Swaps to Mk1/2/3/Raddo should have no issues keeping OE pedal


----------



## HockeyDork (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: DBW to DBC conversion - specifically for a 1.8T (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
-Swaps to Mk1/2/3/Raddo should have no issues keeping OE pedal

so if the engine is DBW, how would you keep the OE pedal? Do you have to convert the throttle body? and what ECU should you use? AEB?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: DBW to DBC conversion - specifically for a 1.8T (HockeyDork)*

best way would be to either retain the OE management in the car your swapping to or use standalone and drop DBW. If you really must you can swap to DBW.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: DBW to DBC conversion - specifically for a 1.8T (HockeyDork)*

Using the DBW is easy. Mounting the petal was very easy. All I did was drill the firewall and bolt the petal in. Wiring is just as easy. You can get a chip to get around the immobilizer. 
check out this thread I made when I did my Motor swap last year.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1620440


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: DBW to DBC conversion - specifically for a 1.8T (gtiboy66)*

Magazine scribe, huh? Good luck getting a real swap tech article published. Advertisers don't like DIY articles in magazines, people doing sh*t for themselves gets into their wallets. 
I respect you wanting to do the research, though. Crappy "tech" articles are my main gripe with zines. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1620440
Thread started by gtiboy66, when he converted his car to DBW 1.8T. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1424329
moneymakin's 1.8T swap story, using an AWP motor, with AEB DBC management. 


_Modified by vr6swap at 9:11 AM 10-26-2005_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: DBW to DBC conversion - specifically for a 1.8T (gtiboy66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiboy66* »_Using the DBW is easy. Mounting the petal was very easy. All I did was drill the firewall and bolt the petal in. Wiring is just as easy. You can get a chip to get around the immobilizer. 
check out this thread I made when I did my Motor swap last year.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1620440


I just dont get the point....though I ditched the DBW in my Mk4 in '01 and went to Standalone...even with more chip options now then at that time I dont see them being more versitile.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DBW to DBC conversion - specifically for a 1.8T (HockeyDork)*

In a Mk3 2.0L, obd 1 throttle bodies (93-95) have a separate IAC valve control around the throttle body to let air in for the idle speed. OBD 2 throttle bodies (96-99) have the idle controls built in. I'm fairly cetain both of them will bolt up to the 1.8t manifold though.
In a mk2 you will need a passat (16v,VR6) or corrado (G60,VR6) pedal cluster if you are going to use the hyrdaulic clutch setup. You want to get the brake booster support also as it hold the clutch cylinder in the proper place on the firewall and supports it. In a mk3 all the pedal clusters are the same.
You will need an 02A cable shifter, 02A shift tower, hydraulic clutch and 02A CV flanges in a mk2/3, unless it already has a TDI, VR6, G-60, or is a Passat 16v.


_Modified by all-starr-me at 4:48 AM 10-27-2005_


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: DBW to DBC conversion - specifically for a 1.8T (HockeyDork)*

Hello, I am new to this forum, I saw a kit on bildon.com to convert a 1.8T to DBC:
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=6


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: DBW to DBC conversion - specifically for a 1.8T (randallhb)*

if your going to swap to DBC your much better off with standalone, otherwise there really isnt much of a point. Regardless you could buy all those parts for less from other sources.


----------



## l3urton10 (Nov 30, 2004)

what does converting a 1.8t to a "DBC" do i dont exsactly know what a dbc is... sorry for sounding like a newb but thanks for answers


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

All post 99 VW and Audi 20v motors are DBW (Drive By Wire), ie the TB is controled by the ECU, there is no accelerator cable from the gas pedal to the throttle body, etc. DBC (Drive by Cable) means that there is a accelerator cable from the gas to the throttle body. DBW to DBC is the swapping from the ECU controled TB to the mecahnical direct controled TB.


----------

